# [solved]Boot console freezes at fb0: switching to inteldrmfb

## minkanjin

My output freezes during boot when it reaches

[   3.136848] fb0: switching to inteldrmfb from simple

I had this problem before but it was an AMD specific problem, this time it is on a Intel machine.

Here is the dmesg

https://pastebin.com/HPh1aVaR

You'll notice other problems in my dmesg, I'll create separate threads for those.Last edited by minkanjin on Sun Nov 08, 2020 3:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## minkanjin

How do I go about figuring out the what the problem is?

----------

## halcon

Hi minkanjin,

Try to boot with kernel parameter nomodeset?

----------

## minkanjin

Great! That got me to the terminal, but gdm doesn't start. I'm guessing this is a consequence of nomodeset. What do I do next?

Worth mentioning: my chromebook booted fine with the current kernel before. I also tried to boot an older kernel but it also has the problem. So I'm inclined to think the problem is outside the kernel.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

minkanjin,

```
[    0.055103] random: crng done (trusting CPU's manufacturer)
```

Why would you trust the company that bought you Spectre, Meltdown, Speculative Store Bypass and other CPU bugs?

That's an aside.

I can't extract your CPU model from dmesg but It will be an Intel System on a Chip (SoC). 

If your kernel is missing GPIO support fop your particular SoC, lots of things won't work properly, if at all.

Just an educated guess as dmesg looks OK.    

Put your kernel .config onto a pastebin site and post the output of 

```
lspci -nnk
```

wgetpaste is your friend.

----------

## minkanjin

Kernel .config:

https://pastebin.com/3CBpSaaK

lspci -nnk:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [8086:190c] (rev 08)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [8086:2015]

   Kernel driver in use: skl_uncore

lspci: Unable to load libkmod resources: error -12

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 515 [8086:191e] (rev 07)

   DeviceName: VGA compatible controller

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 515 [8086:2015]

00:04.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem [8086:1903] (rev 08)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem [8086:2015]

   Kernel driver in use: proc_thermal

00:05.0 Multimedia controller [0480]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Imaging Unit [8086:1919] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Imaging Unit [8086:2015]

00:08.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/v6 / E3-1500 v5 / 6th/7th/8th Gen Core Processor Gaussian Mixture Model [8086:1911]

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/v6 / E3-1500 v5 / 6th/7th/8th Gen Core Processor Gaussian Mixture Model [8086:2015]

00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI Controller [8086:9d2f] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI Controller [8086:9d2f]

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:14.2 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Thermal subsystem [8086:9d31] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Thermal subsystem [8086:9d31]

   Kernel driver in use: intel_pch_thermal

00:15.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #0 [8086:9d60] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 100 Series PCH/Sunrise Point PCH I2C0 [Skylake/Kaby Lake LPSS I2C] [8086:9d60]

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

00:15.1 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #1 [8086:9d61] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller [8086:9d61]

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

00:19.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO UART Controller #2 [8086:9d66] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO UART Controller [8086:9d66]

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

00:19.2 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #4 [8086:9d64] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller [8086:9d64]

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #1 [8086:9d10] (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1e.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO UART Controller #0 [8086:9d27] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO UART Controller [8086:9d27]

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

00:1e.4 SD Host controller [0805]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d2b] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d2b]

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

00:1e.6 SD Host controller [0805]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Secure Digital IO Controller [8086:9d2d] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Secure Digital IO Controller [8086:9d2d]

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d46] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d46]

00:1f.2 Memory controller [0580]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PMC [8086:9d21] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PMC [8086:9d21]

00:1f.3 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio [8086:9d70] (rev 21)

   DeviceName: Multimedia audio controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_soc_skl

00:1f.4 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SMBus [8086:9d23] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SMBus [8086:9d23]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.5 Non-VGA unclassified device [0000]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d24] (rev 21)

01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 [8086:095a] (rev 59)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless-AC 7265 [8086:5010]

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi
```

Swapped quote tags to code tags for easy reading  -- NeddySeagoon

----------

## NeddySeagoon

minkanjin,

Your kernel looks mostly harmless.

Its clear that you did not run lspic from the kernel that you posted as

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 515 [8086:191e] (rev 07)

   DeviceName: VGA compatible controller

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 515 [8086:2015]

...

00:05.0 Multimedia controller [0480]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Imaging Unit [8086:1919] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Imaging Unit [8086:2015] 
```

both have no drivers loaded but they are built as modules in four kernel.

```
CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y
```

will break things if they are ever used.

A couple of things to try.

If you have made your kernel several times, redo it starting from 

```
make clean
```

This deals with clocks stepping backwards, kernel magic changes and so on, so all the bits of the kernel match.

Redo the initrd if you have one too as it will contain kernel modules and the kernel and modules must match.

For a bit more science, boot with nomodeset, so you get a console.

Set up sshd, so it starts on boot and test it.

Now reboot without nomodeset. The console will freeze but I suspect that the boot will continue.

ssh from another system and post dmesg. That will probably tell what broke.

If ssh gives no route to ... then the bood failed. That's useful information too.

----------

## x90e

You might also set 

```
rc_logger="YES"
```

in /etc/rc.conf which will log the boot process output to /var/log/rc.log (or you can change the location). Just in case you're not catching something.

----------

## minkanjin

I've recompiled the kernel and no change.

The lspci is from the same kernel, but with the nomodeset option set.

Interesting thing: ssh used to work, that's how I set nomodeset and how I got dmesg the first time. But now my wifi isn't even connecting, my wifi AP doesn't even detect my laptop. This seems to be the case even with older kernels. But when nomodeset is on, the wifi is fine.

I'm using systemd, so rc_logger won't work for me.

----------

## Etal

With systemd, you can get logs with "journalctl -b"

----------

## minkanjin

Here is my journalctl output, it contains one reboot, one boot without nomodeset, and one boot with nomodeset

https://pastebin.com/ugJqVUeD

----------

## minkanjin

Is there a way that I can check if the boot process continues after the console freezes?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

minkanjin,

Set up ssh and check that it works.

Boot and attempt to connect via ssh.

----------

## minkanjin

I did. It didn't work. The wifi connection doesn't start up, on my wifi AP I'm not detecting the laptop.

----------

## minkanjin

You said if ssh doesn't work, that tells us something. What does it tell us if ssh/wifi doesn't work?

----------

## halcon

 *minkanjin wrote:*   

> You said if ssh doesn't work, that tells us something. What does it tell us if ssh/wifi doesn't work?

 

You say, ssh does not work? But there are records in your log:

```
Oct 04 18:58:47 c302c sshd[342]: Accepted publickey for minkanjin from 192.168.8.109...

Oct 04 18:58:48 c302c sshd[342]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user minkanjin(uid=1000) by (uid=0)

Oct 04 18:58:51 c302c su[358]: Successful su for root by minkanjin
```

I see also this:

```
Oct 04 18:58:51 c302c su[358]: pam_unix(su:auth): user [root] has blank password; authenticated without it
```

 :Shocked:  WHY?

----------

## minkanjin

Ok it seems that it does start ssh, but the wifi doesn't connect so I can't use ssh. Any idea how to get my wifi working?

----------

## minkanjin

Why would my wifi stop working when nomodeset is off, but work when nomodeset is on?

----------

## minkanjin

So I got my hands on a USB ethernet adapter. It has the same problem, when I boot with nomodeset it works fine, when I boot without nomodeset it doesn't work. Why would this be? Why would nomodeset affect my network?

Is there a way that I can run a recording program after the screen freezes? So some sort of systemd boot script that can run things like dmesg and dump the data to the disk, so I can retrieve it when I boot with nomodeset.

----------

## minkanjin

Ok, I managed to fix my network and ssh is working now. Thanks so much for all the assistance   :Rolling Eyes:  .

Here is my lspci -nnk

```
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [8086:190c] (rev 08)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [8086:2015]

   Kernel driver in use: skl_uncore

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 515 [8086:191e] (rev 07)

   DeviceName: VGA compatible controller

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 515 [8086:2015]

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915

00:04.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem [8086:1903] (rev 08)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem [8086:2015]

   Kernel driver in use: proc_thermal

00:05.0 Multimedia controller [0480]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Imaging Unit [8086:1919] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Imaging Unit [8086:2015]

00:08.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/v6 / E3-1500 v5 / 6th/7th/8th Gen Core Processor Gaussian Mixture Model [8086:1911]

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/v6 / E3-1500 v5 / 6th/7th/8th Gen Core Processor Gaussian Mixture Model [8086:2015]

00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI Controller [8086:9d2f] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI Controller [8086:9d2f]

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:14.2 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Thermal subsystem [8086:9d31] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Thermal subsystem [8086:9d31]

   Kernel driver in use: intel_pch_thermal

00:15.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #0 [8086:9d60] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 100 Series PCH/Sunrise Point PCH I2C0 [Skylake/Kaby Lake LPSS I2C] [8086:9d60]

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

00:15.1 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #1 [8086:9d61] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller [8086:9d61]

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

00:19.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO UART Controller #2 [8086:9d66] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO UART Controller [8086:9d66]

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

00:19.2 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #4 [8086:9d64] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller [8086:9d64]

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #1 [8086:9d10] (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1e.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO UART Controller #0 [8086:9d27] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO UART Controller [8086:9d27]

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

00:1e.4 SD Host controller [0805]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d2b] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d2b]

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

00:1e.6 SD Host controller [0805]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Secure Digital IO Controller [8086:9d2d] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Secure Digital IO Controller [8086:9d2d]

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d46] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d46]

00:1f.2 Memory controller [0580]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PMC [8086:9d21] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PMC [8086:9d21]

00:1f.3 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio [8086:9d70] (rev 21)

   DeviceName: Multimedia audio controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_soc_skl

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel, snd_soc_skl

00:1f.4 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SMBus [8086:9d23] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SMBus [8086:9d23]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.5 Non-VGA unclassified device [0000]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d24] (rev 21)

01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 [8086:095a] (rev 59)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless-AC 7265 [8086:5010]

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi
```

What do I do now that I have ssh?

Please don't ignore me this time

----------

## NeddySeagoon

minkanjin,

You go back to booting with modeset, so your system tries to use the intelfb for the console.

We know that will fail, which is what we want but the boot should work.

You ssh in so you can read logs.

If wgetpaste is not yet installed, emerge it.

Use wgetpaste to put dmesg onto a pastebin site.

Also put your kernel .config file onto a pastebin.

Post the links here. Neither will fit into a post.

I suspect that your /dev/dri/* is missing but it could be other things too. 

Sunrise Point chipsets are picky about kernel options.

----------

## minkanjin

dmesg: https://dpaste.com/B4KDZ6U2H

.config: https://dpaste.com/2G76QHGSG

----------

## NeddySeagoon

minkanjin,

You need 

```
  ┌───── Enable legacy fbdev support for your modesetting driver ──────┐

  │ CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION:                                        │  

  │                                                                    │  

  │ Choose this option if you have a need for the legacy fbdev         │  

  │ support. Note that this support also provides the linux console    │  

  │ support on top of your modesetting driver.                         │  

  │                                                                    │  

  │ If in doubt, say "Y". 
```

in your kernel.

----------

## minkanjin

thanks

----------

